# Nachfolger Kurbelgarnitur FC-M552 bzw. deren Kettenblätter



## rolandl (9. Juni 2019)

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich habe an einem Bergamont Contrail LTD (2011) eine Kurbelgarnitur FC-M552 verbaut.
Diese Kurbel gibt es heute nicht mehr bzw. finde diese nirgends mehr komplett.
Ich brauchte Hilfe in dem Punkt, welche Kurbel bzw Kettenblätter 42/32/24 ich an diesem Bike ohne auf weitere Dinge zu achten verbauen kann.
ich möchte sowohl Tretlager, Kette und Kassette wechseln. Für alles habe ich schon die entsprechenden Nachfolgetypen gefunden, es geht mir nur noch um die Kurbelgarnitur bzw. deren Kettenblätter. An der Kurbel selber ist noch alles in Ordnung. Diese habe ich vor 2 Jahren gewechselt als es alles noch komplett gab.
Ich tue mich ein wenig mehr mit der Auswahl der Komponenten, weil ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz so fit bin wo passt welches Teil zu das die Schaltung auch hinter funktioniert. Mit dem Aus-Einbau und den Einstellungen habe ich bei solchen Sachen keine Schwierigkeiten.
Die Schaltung ist eine XT 3x10.
Ich brauche auch nichts unbedingt höherwertiges, einen Nachfolger der FC-522 reicht mir vollkommen.
Für alle Hilfe bin ich euch sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Roland


----------



## bergamont (13. Juni 2019)

Hi Roland,

das ist eher eine Frage an/für Shimano, denke ich. Am besten mal hier nach den passenden Ersatzteilnummern schauen: https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/ev/EV-FC-M552-3051B.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (14. Juni 2019)

geht es um die deore kurbel?

kauf einfach neue blätter mit entsprechendem lochkreis. die beiden großen haben 104 mm, das kleine 64 mm. ohne gewähr 
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...-fc-m522-42-zaehne-ae-fuer-kettenschutz-90443


----------



## rolandl (14. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für die Antworten.
Ich habe mir alle Kettenblätter neu bestellt und schon montiert.
Dennoch brauche ich für die Zukunft eine neue Kurbelgarnitur, weil diese im Bereich des Tretlagers anfängt Laufspuren zu bekommen.
Ich schreibe mal Shimano an.


----------



## kreisbremser (14. Juni 2019)

denke du bist da zu übervorsichtig. so eine kurbel hält ewig. die lager könntest du aber mal tauschen. ansonsten kannst du jede hollowtech 2 kurbel verbauen.
die laufflächen sind quasi schon bei neuware vorhanden. du schaufelst dein geld da ander falschen stelle zum fenster raus. zudem würde ich persönlich funtionierende teile nur durch sinnige upgrades ersetzen.


----------



## rolandl (14. Juni 2019)

Nein , ich spare schon gerne aber die Kurbel hätte ich austauschen müssen da schon Laufspuren im Bereich eines der Lager waren, die waren schon eindeutig zu tief. Ich hatte aber noch eine gebrauchte Kurbel da die noch in Ordnung war. Habe für je ein 10er zwei Hollowtech Lager gekauft und werde auf Antwort von Shimano warten und dann irgendwann eine ganz neue Kurbel einbauen.


----------



## HaraldSCH (10. April 2020)

Hallo rolandl, ich habe dasselbe Problem wie Du.
Möchte gerne die Kettenblätter 42/32/24  oder sogar die ganze Kurbel tauschen.
Wie hast Du es bei Dir final gelöst?
Wo hast Du die Kettenblätter bestellt?


----------



## B_alpha (21. Mai 2020)

Wie bereits erwähnt, falls es sich um eine Hollowtech Kurbel wie die M552 handelt, ist nahezu egal. Die Kurbelgarnitur richtet sich nach dem verbauten Tretlager, ist ein Hollowtech Lager verbaut werden Hollowtech Kurbeln benötigt, ist stattdessen eine Kurbel mit Octalink Tretlager verbaut wird dafür eine entsprechende Kurbel benötigt. Der derzeitige Trend geht eher zu Kurbelgarnituren mit eher weniger Zähnen hin, wie der FC-M6000 mit 40 Zähnen hin, allerdings unterscheidet sich hier doch Lochkreis. (auf 1x, 2x und 3x Antriebe gehe ich nun bewusst nicht ein)

Online Stores für teile gibt es reichlich.
Empfehlen würde ich persönlich aber wahrscheinlich,
https://www.bike-components.de/ und https://r2-bike.com/ diese bieten gute Preise und bei fragen ebenfalls nette Beratung.

Bezüglich Kurbelgarnitur würde ich wahrscheinlich euch beiden zu einer FC-M6000 raten, diese bietet ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Des weiteren ist gerade im Bike-Markt aber auch vor allem der ebay und ebay-kleinanzeigen nicht zu vergessen. Viele Teile gibt es dort meist neu/neuwertig viel günstiger.









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Nordenham finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Falls der Lochkreis aber identisch mit dem alten sein muss und es einfach nur passen soll, wäre es wohl eher eine FC-T4060 angebracht.


----------



## rolandl (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
leider sind alle Nachrichten/Benachrichtigungen in meinem Spam-Ordner gelandet, habe diese nicht gesehen und gebe deswegen jetzt erst eine Antwort.
Kopierter Text aus der E-Mailanfrage an Shimano:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guten Morgen,
mit der Abstufung wird es schwierig. Sie könnten die nachfolgenden Kurbelgarnituren verwenden:

FC-T55144/32/22

FC-T52144/32/22Octalink Innenlager

FC-M 78240/30/22
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was mir zu der Nachricht von B_alpha auffällt ist, dass die FC-T4060 überall mit Spezifikation 9-fach steht.
Die eigentliche Anfrage der Kurbelgarnitur FC-M552 hatte sich auf 3x10 fach bezogen.

Gruß
Roland


----------



## kreisbremser (24. Mai 2020)

9 fach/10 fach geht beides. das sagt dir natürlich kein kurbelfachverkäufer.


----------



## B_alpha (24. Mai 2020)

Das sollte kein Problem sein, Unterschiede machen sich erst bei der Kassette bemerkbar. 10-fach Ketten haben einen schmaleren Außendurchmesser, der Innendurchmesser wurde zur 9-fach Kette allerdings beibehalten, daher kannst problemlos die 9-fach Kurbelgarnitur nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aricia (7. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

an meinem Stevens 7s ist eine Kurbel von Shimano FC-M552-10 42-32-24 verbaut. Die Kurbelarme sind mit 170 mm zu lang für mich (Körpergröße 1,52 m).

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Kurbel gegen eine 160/165er zu tauschen?

Kurbel: Shimano FC-M552-10, 42-32-24
Schaltung: Shimano SLX RD-M663, FD-M591
Kassette: Shimano CS-HG62-10 11-34

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!


----------



## B_alpha (8. Mai 2021)

Anhand deiner letzten Beiträge gehe ich davon aus, dass du bereits etwas Vorwissen besitzt 

Ich habe jetzt auf die schnelle ehrlich gesagt keine Kurbel mit Kurbelarmlänge von 160 mm gefunden, aber bezüglich 165 mm wird es auch im MTB Bereich nicht ganz einfach, und vor allem ebenfalls nicht ganz günstig.

Die einzige Kombination dir mir so spontan einfällt wäre wahrscheinlich auf 2x vorne umzustellen und dies mit GRX Kurbel zu kombinieren. Meine kurze Internetrecherche hat ergeben das man wohl 3x Schalthebel und Schalthebel mit 2x kombinieren kann und das es wohl auch funktioniert, aber echte Praxiserfahrung habe ich diesbezüglich leider keine.

also wird es im schlimmsten Fall
GRX 400 Kurbel
neuer Umwerfer
neuer Schalthebel
(11-36 Übersetzung um das Übersetzungsverhältnis beizubehalten)

Dagegen brauchst du im besten Fall lediglich nur eine Kurbel und du hast nahezu dieselbe Übersetzung wie vorher.

Das größte Problem wird aber momentan, allerdings überhaupt an irgendwelche Teile zu kommen.....Shimano, Lieferschwierigkeiten, hohe Nachfrage, Corona.....

Auf http://ritzelrechner.de/ kannst du des Weiteren verschiedene Übersetzungen miteinander Vergleichen, das sollte den Umstieg von 3-fach, 2-fach oder sogar 1-fach einfacher machen....

Nachtrag:
Alternativ kannst du auch gebraucht eine FC-M785 (2-fach) oder eine FC-M782/FC-M780 (3-fach kaufen)


----------



## aricia (8. Mai 2021)

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort! Das ist wirklich toll, dass Du Dir die Zeit genommen hast und sehr hilfreich! 
Kostengünstigste Lösung wäre wohl die FC-M780 (3-fach). 
Ich habe noch die FC-M8000 gefunden, weiß aber nicht ob die passt. Wäre zumindest lieferbar, allerdings 2-fach und mit weiteren Kosten für Umwerfer und Schalthebel verbunden 








						Fahrradkurbeln online kaufen | bike-components
					

Im umfangreichen Sortiment an Fahrradkurbeln für Mountainbikes, Rennräder oder E-Bikes findest Du die beste Kurbel für Dein Bike. Jetzt bei bike-components.




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## B_alpha (8. Mai 2021)

Ach super, an die hatte ich gar nicht gedacht, aber 170, (plus Mehrkosten die noch dazu kommen), sind schon nicht wenig. Passen ist nicht so das Problem, (alle Shimano Hollowtech Achsen besitzen einen Achsendurchmesser von 24 mm), des Weiteren wird mit mehr Gängen alles nur etwas dünner, deine "dicke" 10 Fach Kette wird sich nicht an den 11-Fach Kettenblättern stören.
Nur wäre mir persönlich die Übersetzung 24-38 etwas zu klein, meine Freundin, (keine Radfahrerin), fährt selbst ein MTB mit 24-38 und ist zumindest, in der Stadt, immer im 38er Kettenblatt und dort auch meist in den letzten 3-4 Gängen. Es hängt alles ein bisschen von dem Terrain ab, das du beabsichtigst zu befahren. Wenn es kein "Stadtrad, bzw Gravel" Terrain werden soll, wärst du mit 24-38 wahrscheinlich besser aufgehoben.

Deshalb dachte ich an diese Kombination
FC-RX600-10 (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/GRX-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-RX600-10-p72034/)
FD-RX400 (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/GRX-Umwerfer-FD-RX400-2-10-fach-p72033/)

(je nach Rahmen brauchst du eine Schelle SM-AD91) (https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...a-Ace-Ultegra-105-GRX-Anloet-Umwerfer-p51452/)

und bezüglich der Schalthebel hängt es davon welche du derzeit nutzt

Wenn du SLX Schalthebel der M670 Serie hast müssten sie vielleicht auf 2-fach umgestellt werden, die Nachfolger der M7000 Serie sind dagegen immer 2 und 3-fach kompatibel und müssen nicht umgestellt werden, stattdessen wird ein Gang leer geschaltet.
Den meisten Shimano MTB Schalthebeln ist wohl tatsächlich egal ob sie jetzt 2 oder 3 Gänge vorne Schalten.

Die Support-Hotline von bike-components ist ebenfalls sehr kompetent! (bike24 und bike-discount sind aber günstiger  )

Nachtrag: alternativ, (aber definitiv nicht günstig), eine Kurbel in der entsprechenden Länge Kaufen die einem zusagt und dann alles 1x umstellen

Beispielrechnung
FC-RX600                    ca 100
Kettenblatt 36 Zähne ca 35 hier gibt im europäischen markt soweit ich weiß nichts, aber mit stone habe ich immer gute erfahrungen gemacht (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_)
RD-M5100                  ca 41
CS-M5100-11             ca 52
Kette                           ca 25
SL-M5100                   ca 26

Bei 12-fach verdoppeln sich die Kosten für Kassette, allerdings muss hier der Freilaufkörper passen, bzw. die 12 Speed Kassette von SunRace die MZ903 kaufen

Ansonsten möchte ich nochmals erwähnen der Gebrauchtmarkt, vor allem für Schalthebel, oder Kurbelgarnituren, bei denen man weiß, dass man die Kettenblätter wechseln wird, ist immer eine sinnvolle Alternative

lg


----------



## aricia (8. Mai 2021)

Genial! Woher weißt Du das alles? Arbeitest Du in einem Bike-Shop? Meine Anfrage per Mail in einem Bike-Shop hier vor Ort blieb leider erfolglos. Das Bike wird für alles genutzt, also Stadt, Trails, Bike-Urlaub. Hatte schon die Überlegung, ein neues Bike zu kaufen, statt in das "alte" Bike haufen Geld zu investieren, aber für kleine Frauen ist das Angebot sehr bescheiden. Ich schau mal nach gebrauchten Teilen, die FC-RX600-10 x FD-RX400 Teile wären jedenfalls sofort lieferbar und das liegt auch finanziell im Rahmen. Ganz vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Hilfe und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## B_alpha (8. Mai 2021)

, ne,ne, ich neige nur dazu mich in Hobbies stark einzulesen.
Sollte die Übersetzung schlussendlich nicht passen bzw. sollte es in den Steigungen an Gängen mangeln, kannst du entweder deine Kassette auf eine 11-36 wechseln, oder gleich auf 11-fach wechseln mit einer 42er Kassette, (damit ist aber dann wieder ein Wechsel von Schaltwerk, Kassette, Kette und Schalthebel verbunden).

Für welche Kombination du dich schlussendlich auch entscheiden wirst, es ist immer die Kettenlänge zu beachten, die sich durch den Kurbelwechsel auf 2-fach ändern wird.

Ich möchte dir auch nochmal den Schaltung-Antrieb Bereich ans Herz legen, denn wahrscheinlich wäre die ganze Diskussion dort besser aufgehoben 






						Schaltung/Antrieb
					

Alles was mit dem Antrieb zu tun hat




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Gleichfalls, schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

